# Glass Runners for enclosure?



## goaty777 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have built an enclosure but need the plastic track that the glass slides along.
I have been to Bunnings and they have single plastic runners but not twin plastic runners, so the glass slides both ways (2 x glass panels sliding left and right).
I am in Sydney does anyone know where I can get this?
Your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 23, 2011)

Go to a cabinet maker or a plastics trader.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 23, 2011)

Look up in the yellow pages for glass supply/cutting companies in you area. They should have it. I use a place in penrith but I can't remember their name at the moment. The track comes in 4mm or 6mm depending on what size you want. I got some 6mm track the otherday it was $20 a meter but that was for top and bottom channel together. Hope that helps.


----------



## saximus (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah the glazier threw them in for free when I got my glass cut so just try one of them


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 23, 2011)

saximus said:


> Yeah the glazier threw them in for free when I got my glass cut so just try one of them


 
Thats a good deal. Were do you get your glass from.


----------



## goaty777 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys much appreciated


----------



## saximus (Mar 23, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Thats a good deal. Were do you get your glass from.


 Macquarie Towns Glass at McGraths Hill. He's a really nice guy and pretty cheap too (charged me $25 for two unfinished pieces about 400x500mm)


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 24, 2011)

I got my doubles from Bunnings, I would check a different bunnings.


----------



## diamond 007 (Mar 25, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> I got my doubles from Bunnings, I would check a different bunnings.


 Yes I got my doubles from Bunnings to, they do have them.


----------



## dangles (Mar 25, 2011)

If you ask bunnings they say they don't sell them. They are with the door tracks, weather seals etc Picked up mine tonight 26 for a 1.8m length top and bottom.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you guys have any idea how hard it is to describe Glass door runners to the people at bunnings every bunnings I have been to I ask them they take me to where they think they are and then I see that they don't have them...... I go to the special orders desk and they say they can't get them in. First time I walk into a Plastic shop I ask about glass door runners for Vivariums the guy directs me and cuts it to size for a reasonable price it was like getting hit by a train it was that exciting to finally go somewhere they get it right.


----------



## winny111 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask at bunnings special order desk for ICON Plastic track they can get it and it is cheaper than the other brand that they normally stock.
Icon Plastics ? Glass Track


----------

